# Survival Dog?



## prepare_survive_thrive

I live in south ga and been thinking about what kind of dog that I want to get with prepping in mind. I do want a large dog food intake aside. I think im down to A. Great dane B.doberman or C. Irish wolf hound. But im open to suggestions. What do think?


----------



## jsriley5

Well (and I know I'll be raked over coals fo rthis) Dobes alwasy seem a bit stupid to me. no real experience whithe other breeds you mention. But I love my German Shepherds. I feel they are one of the smartest breeds going, They are great with kids and will adopt them and protect them on instinct alone. $.02


----------



## The_Blob

Great Danes are too resource consumptive for their protective value and projected lifespan. 
Dobermans have a propensity for neurotic behavior, and need a LOT of attention, especially when young. 
Wolfhounds live pretty long for a large breed, and aren't so specialized that they can't fend for themselves.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

jsriley5 said:


> Well (and I know I'll be raked over coals fo rthis) Dobes alwasy seem a bit stupid to me. no real experience whithe other breeds you mention. But I love my German Shepherds. I feel they are one of the smartest breeds going, They are great with kids and will adopt them and protect them on instinct alone. $.02


I hate that but that's what I keep hearing. Im leaning towards the irish wolf hound.


----------



## lotsoflead

I like my labs, intelligent,obedient,friendly,great hearing and great watch dogs.protective of the people they live with,love the out doors and love to play.


----------



## AuroraHawk

The_Blob said:


> Great Danes are too resource consumptive for their protective value and projected lifespan.
> Dobermans have a propensity for neurotic behavior, and need a LOT of attention, especially when young.
> Wolfhounds live pretty long for a large breed, and aren't so specialized that they can't fend for themselves.


:ditto: Irish Wolfhounds are impressive enough that they will avert many confrontations simply by being with you.


----------



## gabbyj310

I' ve rasied many different dog breeds.Love German Shepards but they do have hip problems.Great Danes too(I think because of their size).Every "dobie"I've ever seen was a nutcase.If you want noise and alert think Daschunds(for small) but they can be stubborn,but are protective and again small....Since I have grandkids one under 4 ,I decided on a Lab for inside/outside,and a doxie for a lapdog .I figure they will be great friend and company for me and each other.A good mix so they can play with each other and 'Watch" my 3 acres.Beagles are sweet but aren't know for being real protective and can be yipee( hate the barking all the time even with a tree russeling outside).Right now I travel in my work so I'm unable to have any pets but I am looking forward to finding my "friends" in the near furture.


----------



## alwaysready

The_Blob said:


> Great Danes are too resource consumptive for their protective value and projected lifespan.
> Dobermans have a propensity for neurotic behavior, and need a LOT of attention, especially when young.
> Wolfhounds live pretty long for a large breed, and aren't so specialized that they can't fend for themselves.


I agree with Blob once upon a time Danes were fierce today they are just oversized lap dogs. Also they can and will die as early as two years of age.

Dobermans are very neurotic and as a breed are known to suffer separation anxiety.

I actually considered the Irish Wolfhound if you read the breed standard they seem to be the perfact combonation of what I was looking for. The problem is that is an ancient standard and the true Wolfhound no longer exist.

To the OP if size/feed is not a problem check out the Caucasian Ovcharka.
There are some good GSD's out there and herders are smart fast learners.
Someone mentioned that the dogs appearance alone can be a deterrent thats the same as saying a replica gun is a good deterrent.:nuts:

I would advise anyone looking for a good working dog to:
1. Avoid the show line dogs most have lost their working ability. While the titles might seem impressive it only proves that the dog can run in circles and be touched by a stranger (The Judge)

2. Research, research, research. A good place to start is working dog clubs, and competition. Here are a few places to check PSA, Schutzhund, and French Ring.

3. Visit the seller and take an experienced person with you. Anyone with a good dog will have no problem allowing you to test the dog. No excuse should be excepted.

Good luck hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## kejmack

In Texas, Great Danes are used to hunt hogs. Wolf Hounds have tons of health problems. Pitbulls and German Shepherds are the best all around farm/ranch dogs in my opinion. They "look" menacing, too.


----------



## FatTire

ive had pure breed dogs, a rott, a lab, and a german sherpherd, but the best dogs ive had were mutts. i like lab pitt mixes that are mostly pitt, take your time picking em, they are cheap, loyal, smart and durable. mutts are survivors, pure breeds are touchy and expensive, and then having spent the money and gotten good blood lines, they often still have lots of problems. 

as with any other system, you have to find what works for you, considering philosophy of use, size and weight constraints, and fire power vs mobility. if you want an alarm, small dogs (i like jack russels) are arguably best, if you want a guard at a fixed location go big and intemidating (think rotts, mastiffs), if you want mobility, medium sized might be best (rat terrier, australian shepherd). i still go for mutts for the broad range of working capabilities they can have.

ok, to quote forrest gump, thats all i got to say about that...

oops, one more thing, make sure to invest lots of reasearch, time, and care in training your new four legged buddy


----------



## alwaysready

kejmack said:


> In Texas, Great Danes are used to hunt hogs. Wolf Hounds have tons of health problems. Pitbulls and German Shepherds are the best all around farm/ranch dogs in my opinion. They "look" menacing, too.


Hog hunting is hard on a dog OP if your heart is set on Great Danes a good place to start is by getting information about these dogs. My male is from a line of hog hunters but his activities are limited to man work.


----------



## valannb22

What do y'all think about greyhounds? We had one show up at the house and I was thinking of keeping her if no one claims her. She is a big dog, but seems really friendly and good with the kids.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I'm a German Shepherd fan. Large, smart aand intimidating. They can be versatie dogs too. Their downfall is hip displasia (sp?) ands a relatively short lifespan. 

Our current dog is a mutt with some lab and border collie. She's about fifty pounds which is a good weight. Large enough to intimidate. Small enough to not eat you out of house and home. She's done sell for us alerting us to problem skunks and last night to a black bear that was munching on chicken feed. I only had the shotgun or I'd have filled my bear tag last night! (I expected another skunk when I investigated.) No one gets near the place without her knowing it and sounding the alarm.

I doubt if we'll ever own another "specialty" (pure bred) dog as over time the mutts seem to be the best all-round dogs we've owned. Just spend time with them and do some training.

JMO

Steve


----------



## alwaysready

Sight Hounds are good for running down small to medium game. Thats about all I know about them should play fetch all day too.


----------



## Sentry18

I have 3 Rotties and could not be happier with them. They are a very dominant breed and required a lot of time and attention when they were young, but the payoff was well worth it. Of course I would not recommend a Rottweiler if you are not willing to put them through the training and I would never recommend a mixed breed Rottie. Mixed breeds are unpredictable. My dogs are loving and patient family dogs who will let the children poke them in the eye, ride them like ponies and grab their ears. My youngest kids can even take food out of their mouths while they are eating and snatch dog toys (tennis balls) right in the middle of play time. I am fairly sure the dogs consider my kids _their_ kids too. In fact I often find them sleeping just inside of the kid's bedrooms at night, even though they have very nice memory foam beds. We have never had any issues with them chewing up shoes or the like and they are very command oriented and obedient. They walk the house on patrol off and on all day and all night and inspect every little sound. They never try to run off and don't seem to care what is happening outside of our property. When we go for walks they stay very tight to us and never get worked up when they see other dogs, cats, squirrels, etc. They know when to bark and when to remain quiet. Ring the doorbell and the sound is scary. Walk in the door unannounced and unfamiliar and you won't hear a sound until it is too late. I have only seen them get upset a couple times and rest assured it was heart stopping. The Directv guy decided to just walk in the back door after I specifically told him to come back around to the front. Fortunately the dogs were chained and he did not lose any body parts. Just the same he was so scared he left mid-installation and they had to send out another guy. We started with one and were so happy we added a second, then a third. When the oldest leaves us for the canine-beyond, we will replace her with another. And by the way these dogs are all imports from Germany, sort of. Their father was flown in from Germany and breed with a bitch from Atlanta, GA. They are all sisters but vary in age.


----------



## OutRidingFences

My next dog will be a GSD. In fact, we're waiting for one now.

My daughter has a black and tan coonhound. He is a great hunter, but despite his scary appearance, he is the sweetest, friendliest dog you ever met, and would be worthless for protection.


----------



## alwaysready

Sentry18 said:


> I have 3 Rotties and could not be happier with them. They are a very dominant breed and required a lot of time and attention when they were young, but the payoff was well worth it. Of course I would not recommend a Rottweiler if you are not willing to put them through the training and I would never recommend a mixed breed Rottie. Mixed breeds are unpredictable. My dogs are loving and patient family dogs who will let the children poke them in the eye, ride them like ponies and grab their ears. My youngest kids can even take food out of their mouths while they are eating and snatch dog toys (tennis balls) right in the middle of play time. I am fairly sure the dogs consider my kids _their_ kids too. In fact I often find them sleeping just inside of the kid's bedrooms at night, even though they have very nice memory foam beds. We have never had any issues with them chewing up shoes or the like and they are very command oriented and obedient. They walk the house on patrol off and on all day and all night and inspect every little sound. They never try to run off and don't seem to care what is happening outside of our property. When we go for walks they stay very tight to us and never get worked up when they see other dogs, cats, squirrels, etc. They know when to bark and when to remain quiet. Ring the doorbell and the sound is scary. Walk in the door unannounced and unfamiliar and you won't hear a sound until it is too late. I have only seen them get upset a couple times and rest assured it was heart stopping. The Directv guy decided to just walk in the back door after I specifically told him to come back around to the front. Fortunately the dogs were chained and he did not lose any body parts. Just the same he was so scared he left mid-installation and they had to send out another guy. We started with one and were so happy we added a second, then a third. When the oldest leaves us for the canine-beyond, we will replace her with another. And by the way these dogs are all imports from Germany, sort of. Their father was flown in from Germany and breed with a bitch from Atlanta, GA. They are all sisters but vary in age.


I knew there were German dogs behind your dogs! Even though my dogs are not Rotties I still had them put through Rottie BST very good way to tell what you have if you are dealing with mollessor type dogs.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Thanks everyone for the response. The reason I considered the wolf hound over the great dane was because the research I did said they have less health problems and longer lifespan than the dane. Sounds like I need to just visit different breeders to get an idea of pros and cons.


----------



## northfarmer

I lucked out and found a pure breed kangal pup.

I've raised boxers,pyrenees and been around most dogs,but these kangals are something else.

Many consider them the most dominant breed of guard dog on the planet.

I don't know if its true but i know for certain they are at least in the top 5.


----------



## gabbyj310

I had a "Rottie" once and she was the love of my life.I had a roomate and one day we were play/scuffling.Altho this guy lived with us she got between us and was NOT happy..He backed off very slowly as I talked to her.At the time I didn't have kids around and since she had never been around kids she wasn't real fond of them,but I understand if they are raised with kids they are great!She tried to sit in my lap like my doxie(her friend)  but she was right at a 100 pounds.Because of grandkids I'm looking at a Lab.


----------



## OleSarge

I currently have 2 dogs that I use. I also have a German Rottie and couldn't be more pleased with him. I also have an English Bulldog. Both are menacing in their own way for the situations I have them for. I had a Doberman has a teenager and I'm pretty sure he was borderline retarded. 

Before I got the two dogs that I have now I had a Saint Bernard, he was by far the best dog I have ever had. When gotten from a quality breeder they are very healthy if taken care of properly. Unfortunately I rescued mine from the pound and he had a tumor problem that they and I were not aware of for awhile after. He was extremely gentle with my kids even though he weighed more than both of the combined. His sense of hearing was unmatched. And more importantly when he heard something he didn't like he would come get me and then bark after I was awake. If he thought the kids were playing to rough he would get between them and not back down till they had calmed down. Also up here they have dog pulls so I had a harness for him and had made a wagon and sled to use him as a draft animal. Even though he was a gentle giant to the family and those close us he was very protective of those same when a stranger was around. And no matter what kind of dog it is people are scared when the dog weighs 200 pounds.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

How big/mean do ya want? Have kids? Presa canario's are a mastiff breed that resemble a 160lb pitbull on crack. Not a good family dog but good for gaurding and hunting. A plott hound is gonna be my next dog I believe. Someone mentioned them on here and as soon as I read up on em I knew thats what I had to have. Frierce friendly loyal. 75lb family hound dog that can hunt everything from squirrel to bear from what "they" say. If you want big and can feed it get a boerebull. They get to 200lbs and while good at hunt/gaurd not quite as ill tempered as a presa.


----------



## Hooch

...doing some in-depth research is a must and really knowing exactly what it is you want in a dog...and then doing more research. 

I've known some awesome purbred dogs, and idiot ones too...

..It seems the mix breeds I've ever known or had were always awesome and seemed to lack most of the genetic issues.

..my current 4 legged buddie is mostly of American Pittbull breeding but has a tad of some other large breed in him. I adoped him as a abused adult who was in the pound for months but ended up being a favorite inmate to the pound master. I told the pound master what I was looking for in a dog before I went into the kennel area. He told me about my boy n why he had won all their hearts. 
Dispite the neglect and hard life he had suffered, he had a heart of gold. 

No one wanted him due to his intimating big looks even after they paid for him to get his first shots n get fixed.
I took my time talking to the different staff about him, went and walked him a few times before I made my decision, and Im so glad I got him. 
I had already planned to go to training classes, read up on housetraining, had a kennel set up to adjust him to my work schedule. We had a few minor issues like..he was scarred of the tv and being in the house at first few nights, once used to that, on my first day back to work he ate through my back door to get inside...So it took about 3 weeks to work with him n getting used to a routine. The kennel came in handy but wasnt hardy enough to keep him in it..he ate throught he chain link dog kennel too..but at least it took a few hours for him to do it. 
Anyways, the first month was a tad rough...I lost some garden supplies, a back door n misc. stuff but we worked through it. 

What I gained is a smart protector, he guards naturally and is very impressive when arroused. He's a great companion to go run around with, he's now well mannered, stays right next to me, non aggressive to the cats or other strange dogs or his hens now ( We had to work on the chicken thing a bit) ..he's a perfect, very smart, often goofey clown. Seriously the best dog I've ever owned by far. 

So I hope folks will consider adopting as well..there are so many good pets out there and many breeds have rescues if one is partial to purebreeds. 
African boraboles are pretty cool breeds too..but the pitty mixes are awesome!


----------



## cnsper

A lot of the hip problems in the larger dogs come from feeding PUPPY food. It causes them to grow too fast and causes problems in the joints. I have raised Great Danes in the past and never have had a hip problem. But they were the biggest babies on the planet.

Now I have 2 mixed breeds and had one growing up. The one growing up was a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix. That was one protective and smart dog. He would bring the cows into the barn for milking and if a chicken got out grandpa would tell him to get it and he would pin it to the ground with his paw and hold it for him.

Now I have an australian shepherd/border collie mix. He is the first one to alert of ANYTHING that is outside. The other one is a German Shepherd/Red Heeler mix and when he barks, I know that danger is outside, i.e. Bears.

I for one will never again have a pure bred dog as I think mutts can have good traits of both breeds, of course there are exceptions to everything.


----------



## Grimm

My 2 cents would be some sort of working dog breed. We have had corgis and they were great dogs. We had non standard corgis so they were on the longer and taller side of the breed. Roughly 30-35 pounds each. I loved my boys. I took them hiking and camping without issues. They have a big dog bark and will stand their ground to protect their family. Plus they are herding dogs so if you have livestock they will earn their keep.

I grew up with hunting dogs. I grew up training them for field trials and hunting.(Use to piss off the neighbors when I would test the dogs for gun shyness. ) Brittanies to be exact. Love the breed but they are prone to cancer and hip issues as they age. My parents have a pair right now that are seniors. The female is deaf and going blind but is still a good watch dog. The male has had no formal field training(I never got around to it-I got married and started a family) but he will flush like a trained dog. They are also not breed standard as they are large- 35-40 pounds each. 

Whatever you get make sure you get it from a good AKC breeder and the parents have good instincts. A dog with good instincts will go farther than a poorly trained dog from a backyard breeder.


----------



## lanahi

I have a little border collie who thinks her main job in life is protecting me and, although small at 40 pounds, she can appear vicious enough to scare anyone off...it is apparent to all that she means business and can do a lot of harm if they cross into her yard.

The problem with a dog for protection is that anyone who is armed will dispatch the dog first. Also, the larger breeds eat more in a time when your main problem is enough to eat.

My next door neighbors have two chihuahuas with the uncany ability to hear anything. I sometimes take my dog for late night walks, trying to be very quiet, but the chihuahuas start barking every time before I've even got my foot out the door! In that sense, they are excellent "watchdogs".

Ask yourself whether you want a dog to actually protect you or to warn you first so you can protect yourself. As for me, I don't want my dog killed by looters, so I would keep her inside if SHTF where she could still warn me of intruders coming into the yard. She has excellent hearing too! And, if worse comes to worse, she would do everything in her power to still protect me. You don't need a large dog for protection or even for intimidation...the personality of the dog can do that at any size, to one extent or another.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

My daughter learned to walk by hanging on to a Pyrenees 
Bitch.
I pulled a wagon with Pyrenees 
My studs ask before mounting a female.
All my pyrenees ask before eating.
My Pyrenees carries a pack very well.
I had a stud hunt alone 1 night 7 coyotes died.
The only time hip displaysia entered our world was when
our super muscled stud was forced by animal dogooders to
stop pulling overnight.
I was an appt manager for a time and when junkies came to 
Pay rent they were allowed to lay it on the porch ( I never lost
a dime)
1 of the renters tried to borrow my BBQ and my pyr sat on him
For 30 min till I got home ( no blood)
I had some idiots I thought were friends try to walk in my country
house.
I had 7 pyrs at the time.
The idiots were allowed on the porch in the yard or in their car
THEY WERE NOT ALLOWED TO START THE CAR!
Every time they tried to go inside they got knocked down
Every time they tried to start their own car all dogs attacked 
their car.
During all this their 7 year old daughter was escorted in the 
back door (by our prime bitch) so she could go potty and get
some of my little girls toys.
When the parents finally notice the missing girl they were not
allowed to go in the house and get her and when they did coax
her outside they were not allowed to punish her.
1 of the pyrs sent both of their German shepards into the woods
to stay until I came home from monthly grocery shopping 
4 hours after the idiot clan arrived.
When my family got home everything looked normal to us
so we invited them in.
The parents wouldn't get out of the car until all dogs came to 
me and lined up in the yard and did tricks ( lay,sit,go,come,shake
Eat, not eat, etc)
She was impressed he was pi$$ed.
All this no blood ( well 1 dog ear)
They always called after that.
A few months later we found out they were not at all nice people.
I should have listened to the dogs.


----------



## MsSage

I am glad to see some cow dogs starting to show up. I have a aust shep/ kelpie that people ask if she is friendly....unfortunately she LOVES people not a good watch dog. I want a doxie and as soon as I can convince S/O and find one I love I will have one LOL 
Most people around here have either heelers or shepherds ( aust) and they are the best watch dog you can get.


----------



## trikey

doberman would be my choice. I had one and he was the most protective dog I have ever had. He was so alert that nothing could get past him. And once he was trained he was very smart. Plus the marines used back in the day, some say the doberman was preferred over the other dogs available.


----------



## mp5girl

Throwing out some ideas not already mentioned from a trainer perspective:

Just about any of the bully breeds from boxers to mastiffs
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Belgian Malinois
Siberian husky and Malamute

Assuming you're obtaining a puppy, you can increase a dog's protective instincts by limiting socialization and/or teaching an approval word early on to signal a 'friend'. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## PipLogan

Well no one wants to here it but I have a chihuaha that placed herself between two pits that came into our yard and tryd to attack my 4 year old daughter. The trusty family dog ( chihuaha ) jumped on the one dog drawing attention from my little girl long enough for the baby and I to react. Baby was fine but shook up, our dog had to have her pelvis rebuilt and a broken leg set, the pits didn't fare to well. My point being what do u want of ur dog? Protection? Early warning system? Companionship? Basically with the right training and proper care it can do most anything. I once had a buddy K-9 handler who used to let his wife's chihuaha out to search for "bad guys" during training . Needless to say that little dog always found the bad guy  and was funny as heck to watch!


----------



## Grimm

PipLogan said:


> Well no one wants to here it but I have a chihuaha that placed herself between two pits that came into our yard and tryd to attack my 4 year old daughter. The trusty family dog ( chihuaha ) jumped on the one dog drawing attention from my little girl long enough for the baby and I to react. Baby was fine but shook up, our dog had to have her pelvis rebuilt and a broken leg set, the pits didn't fare to well. My point being what do u want of ur dog? Protection? Early warning system? Companionship? Basically with the right training and proper care it can do most anything. I once had a buddy K-9 handler who used to let his wife's chihuaha out to search for "bad guys" during training . Needless to say that little dog always found the bad guy  and was funny as heck to watch!


I agree. Treat the dog right from day one and they will do anything for you.


----------



## Hooch

PipLogan....it's unfortunate what happened. All dogs no matter what thier size need a pack leader.

When large powerful dogs lack responsible owners who dont provide proper socialization, training, and leadership...problems, maulings and the like happen. It's also unfortunate that it appears a large amount of dipshits tend to favor pitt bulls n other large powerful breeds.

When a small dog who lacks the essentials tries to attack something and act like the leader...it's easy for the owners to excuse their behavior and just pick them up, coddle them (actually praising and nurishing the behavior) and say something to the likes of, " big dog syndrome, good thing he's small..hee hee" . Id be rich if I had a penny for every time I heard a owner excuse their little dog acting like a idiot, snarling, screaming, eyes rolling to the back of their heads trying to get to me and my 80 pound well behaved, sitting at my feet patiently waiting for my cue, pitbull. I even had one woman look at my boy and say." ohhh..PITBULL" n in a panic try reeling her shi**y little dog in , as her dog was straining at the end of the leash, snapping towards us viciously as we were passing on a sidewalk...my guy calm n obedient walking by my side. I said to her, "are you serious??" as I shook my head in discust n walked on by. I didnt give her any room either..stupid B***h.
I guess Im tired of people blaimin their failure of leadership onto thier dogs, creating a problem by being F**king clueless to dog behavior n making generalized vilians out of certin breeds because of it. 
Alot of folks have pets without the thought of getting proper training. A dog doesnt realize how big it is..there is no "small dog syndrome"..a dog is a dog big or small who will act like a dog no matter what size. Small dogs get away with it _because_ the human lets them _Because_ they are small. You cant pick up a large dog eaisly so more folks tend to get them training to be able to handle them plesantly on walks n such.

Anyways...Im ranting now..but cheers to the brave chiahuha who saved the day. Any dog can be a great companion, it helps if the humans remember they are dogs n "think dog" when dealing with them.


----------



## PipLogan

I totally agree with u!


----------



## BillM

A survival dog ?

The Pitt Bulls look like they would be better to eat .


----------



## DocDiesel

I have owned 6 Dobermans over the past 40 years. I had 4 females and 2 males. One male seemed a little weak minded, the other spooky aggressive. The four females were the best protector, companions one could ever ask for.
The girls were great with kids, left the cats alone and always mindful of what was going on, very alert... 
I would own another female Dobi right now, but the cost of insurance to own one of the deadly dogs had risen out of sight. Since my last dog passed, my insurance has dropped $1,000 on my farm and I just put up a new shop that was included on the policy. 
If insurance is an issue, check with your insurance man about it. If insurance is not an issue, a Dobi is one of the finest canines one could own. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Think Prepared

Jack Russel! They're small, alert, and great hunters!


----------



## dirtgrrl

Some of the first questions my insurance company asked when I recently called about my new place were, "Do you have dogs? How many? Has it been protection trained?"

I guess there are a lot of numbskulls "training" attack dogs, but all they're doing is creating potential disasters. Quality protection training creates a dog that is absolutely under control, and is in no way a menace to the innocent.

Good post, hooch.


----------



## alwaysready

dirtgrrl said:


> Some of the first questions my insurance company asked when I recently called about my new place were, "Do you have dogs? How many? Has it been protection trained?"
> 
> I guess there are a lot of numbskulls "training" attack dogs, but all they're doing is creating potential disasters. Quality protection training creates a dog that is absolutely under control, and is in no way a menace to the innocent.
> 
> Good post, hooch.


I have to disagree with you a well balanced properly trained dog is not a problem. While I can only speak for myself I'll say this my dogs will only attack if given the command. They will also out on command if a dog doesn't do this it's just an out of control liability. There is a huge difference between a protection dog and an attack dog.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

I joke with my SO that post-SHTF I'm going to be an urban dogsledder with a pack comprised entirely of dachshunds, dozens of 'em!

I call it the 'original lowrider...'

:evillaugh:


----------



## Grimm

oif_ghost_tod said:


> I joke with my SO that post-SHTF I'm going to be an urban dogsledder with a pack comprised entirely of dachshunds, dozens of 'em!
> 
> I call it the 'original lowrider...'
> 
> :evillaugh:


Add some corgis for muscle and to herd the doxies when they get out of line.


----------



## dirtgrrl

alwaysready said:


> I have to disagree with you a well balanced properly trained dog is not a problem. While I can only speak for myself I'll say this my dogs will only attack if given the command. They will also out on command if a dog doesn't do this it's just an out of control liability. There is a huge difference between a protection dog and an attack dog.


That's exactly what I said ...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

im pretty much down to a wolfhound or a great dane. I do appreciate everyones input though. Now to find breeders in south ga / north fla


----------



## radio477

My wife bred great danes for her only source of income for several years. The expense of owning these dogs are astronomical. Not only prone to hip problems, cherry eyes, bloat, and demedex mainge they require a tremendous amount of food. I am sure most other large breeds will have these same issues. Prepping for a long lasting event would require a lot of kibble which would mean lots of money and lots of space. Depending on a dog for protection could also be costly, think more of a destraction while you arm yourself and dispatch of threat yourself. Working dogs like pointers and setters would be my choice. Easily trained and very intelligent, always allert and smaller size requires less food and storage space.They are also very good at locating small game! Just my opinion.


----------



## radio477

Prepare_survive_thrive if you are really interested in great danes or wolfhounds my wife knows a breader in Indiana that raises both. They will ship the dog anywhere you like. This also insures that the dog is vet checked because the airlines require a government certificate before animal can be shipped.


----------



## Anvilandhammer

While I agree that mutts are pretty hard to beat as far as versatility, plott hounds are always a good bet. Medium sized, with everything you could want in a dog. Check them out.


----------



## valannb22

Update on my stray Greyhound. Pros: She seems to be a pretty good watch dog, she has been barking at anything that comes in my yard. She is a pretty big dog and her bark sounds intimidating. Con: She is apparently afraid of storms, so I spent most of Saturday night trying to shove that big horse of a dog out of my bed. She eventually gave up trying to climb in bed with me and just stood next to my bed and buried her face under my pillow.


----------



## Gypsyshome

Ok, I just this past week had a letter from a "neighbor" that I will not bore you with, but, I would like some feedback...and do not hold back. I live in rural county in FL. and the complaint was, my dog scares the people in golf carts, joggers, bicycle riders etc. as they ride down the street...we were threatened they were calling the sherriff and animal control to tell them we were warned! and we should be liable.. NOW, the dog is not deemed dangerous or vicious. he is a neutered aussie shep and the frontage/"run" is 84 ft. long. we have a 4ft cattle fence and gate that he doesn't try to go over or under...the message is WE are afraid of him he looks and sounds mean, when he runs and barks at them. I admit he needs to be less verbal and we are working on that as we work on the house. other dogs bark and I deal with it. I do know I am going to get the loudest rooster I can find! I am afraid the animal control or sherriff might just say he is dangerous and he will have to live in a locked pen or the house...HE is my guard dog and makes me feel safe alone. JUst check the breed with your insurance co. they refuse to sell to certain breeds, and I think wolf hound is one...news to me. Love feedback.Thanks
Gypsy


----------



## Gypsyshome

*Know your breed and the law when picking a dog*



prepare_survive_thrive said:


> im pretty much down to a wolfhound or a great dane. I do appreciate everyones input though. Now to find breeders in south ga / north fla


Hi, Please read my answer to your question. I live near High Springs, Fl. 
What a bunch o crap we have to deal with...I am in the country for Gods sake, and my dog is a herder. I have another border collie and he is so sweet and afraid of thunder. BUT, they are both rescues. If you raise a pup you know what you have. mine were grown.
Gypsy south of you.


----------



## alwaysready

Gypsyshome said:


> Ok, I just this past week had a letter from a "neighbor" that I will not bore you with, but, I would like some feedback...and do not hold back. I live in rural county in FL. and the complaint was, my dog scares the people in golf carts, joggers, bicycle riders etc. as they ride down the street...we were threatened they were calling the sherriff and animal control to tell them we were warned! and we should be liable.. NOW, the dog is not deemed dangerous or vicious. he is a neutered aussie shep and the frontage/"run" is 84 ft. long. we have a 4ft cattle fence and gate that he doesn't try to go over or under...the message is WE are afraid of him he looks and sounds mean, when he runs and barks at them. I admit he needs to be less verbal and we are working on that as we work on the house. other dogs bark and I deal with it. I do know I am going to get the loudest rooster I can find! I am afraid the animal control or sherriff might just say he is dangerous and he will have to live in a locked pen or the house...HE is my guard dog and makes me feel safe alone. JUst check the breed with your insurance co. they refuse to sell to certain breeds, and I think wolf hound is one...news to me. Love feedback.Thanks
> Gypsy


I think thats a bunch of bull! I could understand if your dog was running lose. But behind a fense if they are that afraid maybe they should stay home. Not knowing the laws of your area I would say check with Law Enforcement and Animal Control. If there is a problem address it if there is no issue then just keep enjoying life. There are shock collars that will keep a dog from barking the down side of that is you no longer have an alarm if something happens. One thing you can do to show the dog is safe is contact the AKC/UKC put in a little work and get awarded the K-9 good citizineship award it should also lower your home owner's insurance. Sorry if I got carried away at the beganing but I'm a simple man and if you threaten my dog you just threatened a member of my family. Good luck


----------



## jsriley5

You are rural then why is there so much golf cart and bicycle traffic? Just trying to get a feel for the situation. How close is the nearest neighbor? how many nearby neighbors do you have? When I think rural I think neighbors AT LEAST 1/2 mile apart with stretches where it may be longer. And In rural instances usually there is a road ditch and a public works right of way beyond property line fences. If that is the case I"d tell to all get stuffed. If it not really what I call rural and is maybe suberban where the property line runs right up to a sidewalk or somthing I'd try setting the fence inside the property line by four or five feet. If that don't satisfy again I"d tell em to get stuffed. YOu have a right to have a guard dog to protect your property and by barking at people pushing the limits on your property line he is doing his job. Wonder if the letter is from the local burglar and he dislikes losing his access to your home!!


----------



## Hooch

Maybe calling animal control n telling then the situation n then get clarification on if your fence is proper height n type. If it is the people who don't like your dog doing his job can go pound sand n kiss your a$$. Before I adopted my boy I had to have animal control "inspect" my yard. Our county tries to have strict rules on ownership...but only if they know about it. I had no issue with the inspection . I have a 6 ft chainlink fence n 5 ft double gate n cement poured around exposed boundaries for any diggers. My last dog was a Houdini n I had to take serious measures. This dog has no desire to escape his yard ..even when I have the gate open so I lucked out. 
It would be a added plus to you n your dog to get training like the other posts said. For many reasons. Find one who knows their stuff..my trainer taught military dogs n private protection dogs for 30 years. To clarify I didn't protection train my dog..just basic obedience . A stop or call off type command is golden btw...if your dog is willing to please you n submit to your leadership a good trainer n plenty of exercise in between will do a world of good. Yuppie scardycats in their golf carts can piss off!


----------



## alwaysready

Hooch said:


> Maybe calling animal control n telling then the situation n then get clarification on if your fence is proper height n type. If it is the people who don't like your dog doing his job can go pound sand n kiss your a$$. Before I adopted my boy I had to have animal control "inspect" my yard. Our county tries to have strict rules on ownership...but only if they know about it. I had no issue with the inspection . I have a 6 ft chainlink fence n 5 ft double gate n cement poured around exposed boundaries for any diggers. My last dog was a Houdini n I had to take serious measures. This dog has no desire to escape his yard ..even when I have the gate open so I lucked out.
> It would be a added plus to you n your dog to get training like the other posts said. For many reasons. Find one who knows their stuff..my trainer taught military dogs n private protection dogs for 30 years. To clarify I didn't protection train my dog..just basic obedience . A stop or call off type command is golden btw...if your dog is willing to please you n submit to your leadership a good trainer n plenty of exercise in between will do a world of good. Yuppie scardycats in their golf carts can piss off!


A trained dog is worth its weight in gold because they obey. By the way the only people I ever heard of driving golf carts were people that had DUIs. Maybe they should do their drinking some place else.


----------



## Gypsyshome

Thanks; I feel the same about their fears re' what if's. they have, or they can take a different road.
I haven't heard of the K-9 good citizineship award, I will look into it. He isn't on "the list" so our premium isn't higher...I am afraid some power hungry bh will decide to shoot/posion first and ask questions later.I want both dogs to be able to communicate and alert me to trouble. He is just excited and does look intimidating. when the movement stops he stops.


----------



## jsriley5

Poison at least can be gaurded against through training I have known dogs trained to only accept food from the master and then they would wait until told they could eat it. A fellow officers K-9 was trained that way. I was very impressed when I couldn'[t get the dog to accept a peice of BACON from me. Yes I said Bacon heck I"D take bacon from a stranger.


----------



## Florida-Mike

jsriley5 said:


> Poison at least can be gaurded against through training I have known dogs trained to only accept food from the master and then they would wait until told they could eat it. A fellow officers K-9 was trained that way. I was very impressed when I couldn'[t get the dog to accept a peice of BACON from me. Yes I said Bacon heck I"D take bacon from a stranger.


I never knew about this,its a great idea though because if shtf and lets say your at your camp site and a lone stranger sneaks in around the out side of your camp and lays posioned food for your dog cause he see your dog as a threat..you wont have to worry much cause the dog is trained not to eat random things.

i like yellow labs though,smart loyal dogs and tuff when need be


----------



## jsriley5

yep that is the point of the training many K-9 have been poisoned by Shit heads throwing "poison pills" into the dogs yard (usually live with the officer) poison pills of hamburger with broken glas, arsenic or various poisons inside it. Also prevents strangers from feeding your dog and thus "training" them that they are OK because they feed them. This officer had lost a dog prior to the one I talk about due to poison he wasn't about to let it happen again His was such an amazing shep.


----------



## Gypsyshome

Ha, thats the 64.000. ? we are there only from Fri-Sun. noon while we build our home in the woods.
One family is next door and one with a sm. dog across the road that runs loose and has come into our yard he is so small. I doubt he has had any shots or treatments. So I have sent him back under the gate which is about 4" off the ground, I swear. And the fence is 30 ft off the road with the gate set in another 12" or so.
I would love to tell them to get stuffed but the GOOD neighbor did not sign the letter, just a PS that said "we willnot let this go" Tons of people are there to tube on the river and camp, but now only a very few are yr round residents. Funny, there is a guy that said he lost his license due to DUI! and it is usually very quiet...now this. nuff said by me...thanks for the shoulder.


----------



## jsriley5

30 feet off the public right of way they can all go to hell. put a sign up out front somthing to the efect that there is a Gaurd dog here and all lilly livered pansies can stay away. YOu dont' need to know who it was, that way they will still get the mesage. might add a P.S. to that stating it is primarily for the cowardly ass that sent the threat letter.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

valannb22 said:


> Update on my stray Greyhound. Pros: She seems to be a pretty good watch dog, she has been barking at anything that comes in my yard. She is a pretty big dog and her bark sounds intimidating. Con: She is apparently afraid of storms, so I spent most of Saturday night trying to shove that big horse of a dog out of my bed. She eventually gave up trying to climb in bed with me and just stood next to my bed and buried her face under my pillow.


My parents' Doberman is also afraid of storms. They give her a Benedryl during storms. It helps


----------



## BillM

I ran a Repossession company for the last eight years that I was able to work.

My living depended on me being able to take vehicles from people who did not want to give them up.

I personally did over 3600 involintary repossesions.

I have seen a lot of guard dogs . Some of them were trained and most were not but a territorial pit bull or rotwaller is a very dangerous animal.

I never saw a single one that I could not control with a single shot of pepper spray to the nose.

A dog cannot opperate without his nose ! Pepper spray takes his nose away from him temporarilly. to a dog this is like you being blind and deaf at the same time.

They will not even bark for about ten miniuts.

I have two small dogs who alert to anyone who comes on my property. 

This alerts me and I have bigger teeth and a bigger brain.

If you need to be bitten, I will bite you !


----------



## fedorthedog

What ever type you decide on I would get some type of herding dog. They are bred to be both social with their people and protective of intruders.


----------



## Grimm

fedorthedog said:


> What ever type you decide on I would get some type of herding dog. They are bred to be both social with their people and protective of intruders.


I made this suggestion too. 

I think the OP is just going to get some big mean looking dog without thinking of health problems or secondary use for the animal.

When we get a dog this winter I am looking for mixes/mutts. I'd like one with a mix of hunting or herding breeds. I have been eyeing corgi mixes as we have had corgis in the past(I trained them for film) or a spaniel mix(trained Brittanys for field and hunting). I figure a mix or mutt will be less prone to breed specific health issues but have some of the breed instincts.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Grimm said:


> I made this suggestion too.
> 
> I think the OP is just going to get some big mean looking dog without thinking of health problems or secondary use for the animal.
> 
> When we get a dog this winter I am looking for mixes/mutts. I'd like one with a mix of hunting or herding breeds. I have been eyeing corgi mixes as we have had corgis in the past(I trained them for film) or a spaniel mix(trained Brittanys for field and hunting). I figure a mix or mutt will be less prone to breed specific health issues but have some of the breed instincts.


Ummm....no. I have some big mean looking bullets with a big mean looking gun with a big mean looking knife with my big mean looking ass holding all of them. The day I need an animal to protect me is the day I give up. I genuinely like big dogs. In my experience large dogs are much more calm and level headed than small yippie dogs. As far as health problems yes they live shorter than small "headache" dogs but many breeds have their own specific health problems. As far as mutts...you rarely know what your getting. I have had mutts that were great and some that were sorry.


----------



## Grimm

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Ummm....no. I have some big mean looking bullets with a big mean looking gun with a big mean looking knife with my big mean looking ass holding all of them. The day I need an animal to protect me is the day I give up. I genuinely like big dogs. In my experience large dogs are much more calm and level headed than small yippie dogs. As far as health problems yes they live shorter than small "headache" dogs but many breeds have their own specific health problems. As far as mutts...you rarely know what your getting. I have had mutts that were great and some that were sorry.


I like big dogs too. I always end up with dogs on the large size for their breed so I have to stay away from the really big breeds. I prefer medium sized dogs like Brittanys or Springers for working dogs. The smallest I'll go is a corgi.

I actually found a breeder who breeds 2 of my favorite breeds and had an accidental litter of mutts. They were Springers and Corgi mixes! Springers on stubby legs! I was cooing and giggling as I looked at the pups. Now I just need to tell the hubby we are getting a new dog...


----------



## Boomy

Personally I'm a big fan of Blue Heelers. High intelligence, loyalty, and mine would do anything to protect my kids. Even eyeball me if they thought I was playing too rough with my daughter. My full blood trained herself.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Boomy said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of Blue Heelers. High intelligence, loyalty, and mine would do anything to protect my kids. Even eyeball me if they thought I was playing too rough with my daughter. My full blood trained herself.


Those dogs are really smart.


----------



## upstateprepper

I had three rotts love the breed. I lean toward the females for their natural family protective nature. Yes the take a investment in time and effort but the pay off far exceeds that investment. Three different time the kept me from being robbed. Once was a grab n dash guy as I was turned to pack a item for the guy the camera showed him reaching over the counter towards my register and my sleeping love rug slowly stretched his garbage can sized mouth up n over the guys arm not a sound from pooch just a whole lot of hootin n hollering by the guy. Cops told me the guy was wanted by them for 4 other grab n dashs. Another time a fidgety guy came in kept looking around, he just gave off the casing the joint feeling. Now the rotten ones been sleeping inside one of the bottom counter spaces that I put a pad in for her and the other was sleeping back in my office on HER couch lol. Well they felt my unease they did nothing more then walk out of the spots n sit down n cock their heads looking at the guy. He froze up then said he will be back later. Showed the tape to my cop buddy's and was told that the guy was a known stick up artist with knife and guns. Last but not least I was working at my wifes assisted living facillity fixing a second floor railing when I noticed a guy kept walking by my truck 6-7 times each time slower n closer looking in the bed then back seat with each pass. I was waiting for the fireworks the last pass on the passenger side he stopped to look in the window that was down about 5 inches when sentry ( rotties name) made his presence known by sticking his face thru the gap forcing the window down shattering the lextan wind deflector and unhinged his mouth in a bark from the depths.. I didn't see how but the guy had jumped to the other side of the street shaking like crazy walking like nothing happened and yes his pants were wet. So if you put the time in like I do rotties make great home and hearth dogs with natural herding


----------



## lotsoflead

I'm assuming that you're going for a wolfhound or a great dane because of their size and they could be more intimidating, but actually all they are is a bigger target and something larger to feed or carry if wounded.


----------



## machinist

I have a deep love for Rotties, German Shepherds, and Labs. But for an overall effective guard dog, I like my daughter's choice of a German Shepherd/Coyote mix. She has raised and trained a pair of these, and I haven't seen anything to compare with them. 

These critters are a REAL pain to raise and train, thus, not for just anyone to do. They require CONSTANT attention as puppies, and a deep understanding of dog and pack pyschology to get the job done right. In general, these dogs do not give up. If challenged by anyone, including their Alpha Male/pack leader, they will fight to the death. Physical discipline does NOT work with them, so dog psychology is the only answer. 

Done right, the result is awesome. You get a critter that is taller than a Shepherd, but much quicker, and at least as intelligent with a lot more of the true German shepherd canny/sneaky mindset and independent thinking. Her dogs can stand flat-footed and jump straight up over the fridge. They are FAST runners, easily outrunning a shepherd with their longer, lighter legs and huge lung capacity. They have the longer, narrower snout of the coyote/wolf with a lot of jaw pressure. Probably less jaw pressure than the Pits and some shepherds, but so much faster they will bite-and-tear 3 times to a normal dog's once. 

Being about half wild, they can easily rustle their own grub, but should not be allowed to do so until their training and bonding is very well established, lest they decide they like it better on their own. 

Daughter's dogs' coyote Dad comes by regularly to check on the kids' progress, keeping his distance from the house, but looking in a parental way. The coy-dogs, however, remain loyal to guarding the homestead, even from their Dad, an interesting dynamic. 

The coy-dogs she has are about 90 pounds as 3 year old adults. A pair of those and Rott for backup means that nobody intrudes on their territory. The 3 of them operate as a pack, sharing the responsibilities of guarding THEIR territory. I've never seen anything like it in my 66 years, and I've had a lot of dogs. My wife and I have been in on their upbringing to establish us as members of the family pack. Without that, I would not want to intrude on the property.

I would NOT reccomend these dogs except for a relatively large, remote homestead. For the average home, a Shepherd would be my choice, being well bred for the purpose. Be careful to avoid over-bred lines of Shepherds that have problems with hip dysplasia, and some temperament problems, but overall they are excellent home animals, in my experience. 

The coy-dog is proving to be a great answer for the special situation of a remote homestead, but we are talking about breeding them back to a choice shepherd, seeking a more versatile dog.

An interesting characteristic of the coy-dogs is that they will look you steadfastly in the eye, like some Rotts. Maybe they learned that from her Rott, I dunno. In any case, it is most disconcerting to a stranger. That, and the fact that they are trained to hand signals, makes them appear to be mind readers. Of course, like any dog, they read body language and moods perfectly, so the whole package is pretty impressive.
_____________

Our personal dog is a Rott/Yellow Lab mix that is getting old now. He is a bit more crotchety now, but still stable and quiet. He weighs in around 110 pounds without much fat, so he is strong, but not nearly so fast as daughter's dogs. He's a good citizen, though, and suits our place better.


----------



## Grimm

machinist said:


> I have a deep love for Rotties, German Shepherds, and Labs. But for an overall effective guard dog, I like my daughter's choice of a German Shepherd/Coyote mix. She has raised and trained a pair of these, and I haven't seen anything to compare with them.
> 
> These critters are a REAL pain to raise and train, thus, not for just anyone to do. They require CONSTANT attention as puppies, and a deep understanding of dog and pack pyschology to get the job done right. In general, these dogs do not give up. If challenged by anyone, including their Alpha Male/pack leader, they will fight to the death. Physical discipline does NOT work with them, so dog psychology is the only answer.
> 
> Done right, the result is awesome. You get a critter that is taller than a Shepherd, but much quicker, and at least as intelligent with a lot more of the true German shepherd canny/sneaky mindset and independent thinking. Her dogs can stand flat-footed and jump straight up over the fridge. They are FAST runners, easily outrunning a shepherd with their longer, lighter legs and huge lung capacity. They have the longer, narrower snout of the coyote/wolf with a lot of jaw pressure. Probably less jaw pressure than the Pits and some shepherds, but so much faster they will bite-and-tear 3 times to a normal dog's once.
> 
> Being about half wild, they can easily rustle their own grub, but should not be allowed to do so until their training and bonding is very well established, lest they decide they like it better on their own.
> 
> Daughter's dogs' coyote Dad comes by regularly to check on the kids' progress, keeping his distance from the house, but looking in a parental way. The coy-dogs, however, remain loyal to guarding the homestead, even from their Dad, an interesting dynamic.
> 
> The coy-dogs she has are about 90 pounds as 3 year old adults. A pair of those and Rott for backup means that nobody intrudes on their territory. The 3 of them operate as a pack, sharing the responsibilities of guarding THEIR territory. I've never seen anything like it in my 66 years, and I've had a lot of dogs. My wife and I have been in on their upbringing to establish us as members of the family pack. Without that, I would not want to intrude on the property.
> 
> I would NOT reccomend these dogs except for a relatively large, remote homestead. For the average home, a Shepherd would be my choice, being well bred for the purpose. Be careful to avoid over-bred lines of Shepherds that have problems with hip dysplasia, and some temperament problems, but overall they are excellent home animals, in my experience.
> 
> The coy-dog is proving to be a great answer for the special situation of a remote homestead, but we are talking about breeding them back to a choice shepherd, seeking a more versatile dog.
> 
> An interesting characteristic of the coy-dogs is that they will look you steadfastly in the eye, like some Rotts. Maybe they learned that from her Rott, I dunno. In any case, it is most disconcerting to a stranger. That, and the fact that they are trained to hand signals, makes them appear to be mind readers. Of course, like any dog, they read body language and moods perfectly, so the whole package is pretty impressive.
> _____________
> 
> Our personal dog is a Rott/Yellow Lab mix that is getting old now. He is a bit more crotchety now, but still stable and quiet. He weighs in around 110 pounds without much fat, so he is strong, but not nearly so fast as daughter's dogs. He's a good citizen, though, and suits our place better.


I knew a woman who raised wolf hybrids. She bred them with Shepard and they were wonderful dogs. She only ever brought the females out in public and only for the first few years. The males were a bit aggressive but in an over protective way. They had limited contact with people and lived in huge enclosed runs on her ranch with her exotic cats and I think there was even a bear. All her animals were in 'show business'. I loved going out to the ranch for work but of course I never went in to any of the pens and kept a 10 foot radius of them. The only animals I would even handle were the domestic ones. I did cuddle with a few of the wolf pups once. Cute as a button! Their mom was a Shepard mix.

I think I'll stick to my hunting dogs for now.


----------



## gator0510

I'm new to the site, I have been doing a lot of reading and learning. I found a lot of information, that has helped me. I just wanted to chime in on this one. I have owned rotts and I love them, but for an all around, do everything dog. I don't think you could beat a Mt. Cur. I have several that I squirrel hunt and **** hunt with, but these dogs can be trained to do anything. They make great alert dogs they bark at anything that comes around. They aren't afraid of anything. I have seen mine jump on coyotes, some big *****, and the occasional stray that ventures onto thr property. They can fend for themselves if they have to, and when you feed them they don't eat a lot. JMO


----------



## Boomy

gator0510 said:


> I'm new to the site, I have been doing a lot of reading and learning. I found a lot of information, that has helped me. I just wanted to chime in on this one. I have owned rotts and I love them, but for an all around, do everything dog. I don't think you could beat a Mt. Cur. I have several that I squirrel hunt and **** hunt with, but these dogs can be trained to do anything. They make great alert dogs they bark at anything that comes around. They aren't afraid of anything. I have seen mine jump on coyotes, some big *****, and the occasional stray that ventures onto thr property. They can fend for themselves if they have to, and when you feed them they don't eat a lot. JMO


MtCur's are used as hog dogs in my area. Their job is to hunt down a 300 tusked football with a bad attitude and detain it with nothing more than personality until the grab dogs(put bulls with Kevlar vests) get their to hold it down. Fearless is a good description. And yes everyone I know who has one swears by the bread for an all around hunting dog..


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

lotsoflead said:


> I'm assuming that you're going for a wolfhound or a great dane because of their size and they could be more intimidating, but actually all they are is a bigger target and something larger to feed or carry if wounded.


You know what they say about assuming...


----------



## machinist

I've heard a lot of good things about Mountain Curs from a lot of hunters. If hunting is your thing, that needs to strongly influence your choice of dogs.


----------



## dixiemama

I know this might sound strange, but if you want a dog to alert you, Mini Dob's are great! Our 4lber has a Napoleon Complex but knows the sound of all the vehicles of the 'regulars' to our farm and doesn't bark, just excited yips. If its a car he dsnt know, let's just say I've had to repaint my door a few times from his attack on it to get out. 

He made the telephone man jump from my porch, 10 feet down to the ground: he came tearing round the corner giving it hell and scared the S out of the man.


----------



## BillM

*Mini Doberman Pincers*



dixiemama said:


> I know this might sound strange, but if you want a dog to alert you, Mini Dob's are great! Our 4lber has a Napoleon Complex but knows the sound of all the vehicles of the 'regulars' to our farm and doesn't bark, just excited yips. If its a car he dsnt know, let's just say I've had to repaint my door a few times from his attack on it to get out.
> 
> He made the telephone man jump from my porch, 10 feet down to the ground: he came tearing round the corner giving it hell and scared the S out of the man.


They are kind of like the warning on your rear veiw mirror.

They may be closer than they seem !


----------



## dixiemama

Why we got him! My husband always said he wld rather tangle with a Pitt then have a minpin on him lol. He's been ambushed a few times


----------



## cnsper

We had one that would stand between our boxer's front legs and just raise all kinds of hell. Like she thought the boxer would protect her.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Newbie here: Iv'e always had GSDs.....when my most recent brother / sister pair went to rainbow bridge the nex dog I got was an Aussie. (I wanted to "down size"). She is different frm GSDs ....but still a working breed. We just got another aussie/golden mix (for her) and the two of them patrol the property well. They have pretty extrem prey drive and will bark at people, but roll over for them....lOL...but as an alert....they work. 
My GSDs were from germany and from a line that had several police dogs, they took no s&$% ....but I was always aware that my job was to protect them from harm that may come to them, as they would gladly lay down their life for us...they can't shoot a gun and will eat poisin food....so I have to watch out for them....same with this crew....they are "alerters"....and they are big enough to intimidate....just not 110lb GSDs....(which are the best dogs inthe world in my opinion)...I am just not big enough to deal with that anymore....


----------



## dlharris

We had a rottie for 10.5 yrs and was the best dog ever. She had the best instinct towards people I have ever seen. My son recently got a pit bull which seems to have a lot of the same instincts. We currently have a 15 yr old Jack Russell and when he passes not sure what we will get. It will be medium and intimidating. I have missed that feeling of protection since having our rottie. Lots of ideas on this thread about different breeds!


----------



## neworchard18

Our current dog is part Irish Wolfhound (the big part) and he has the typical easy going, quiet and gentle dispostion of this breed. He is also the laziest dog we have ever had. He does have that independent think for himself characteristic of the breed which can be a problem if not handled firmly. 

I did read that they are not good watch dogs (as in watching your property) but they are fearless protectors of their family. We have yet to put either of these things to the test. He does not even bother to get off the couch if someone comes onto our property but when one cat beats up the other he is right in there breaking it up.


----------

